# alpine 9815 skipping on all cd`s



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

I just replaced the cd-mechanism in my 9815 with a new one, the old one was skipping at random on every cd,my question is how do you fix the old mechansim from skipping? Anyone


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok I might have figured out what might be the problem,the laser-eye mechanisn that is worm-geared slides on a track-bar seems to be somewhat dirty and the grease they use to keep gliding smoothly has lost its vicousity like motor oil loose its, now here is the question if anybody knows what kind of grease do they use? is it Lithium grease?


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

mine had the same issue except on brand new CD's
i used a lithium grease and cleaned the eye w/ a cloth 
for glasses


----------

